# So when not at work or cooking?



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

Just curious what every one does with their free time when not at work or cooking at home. 

I'm a weight trainer and all round athlete as well as being huge into photography.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Drink
Garden
Drink
Workout
Drink
Fish
Drink
Work on the house
Drink
read
Drink
Travel
Drink and eat allot!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Andrew,
This is wierd!
I too am a weight trainer, Have been for years. I don't find it that rewarding though. Over the years I have not been able to train one ounce of my weight to move into the appropriate areas. Thinking of giving it up.
I'm also into 60's cars, saltwater flyfishing, and dining out.
sorry, VD, wrecked, and it's not over
pan


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Usually infront of my computer or opening up my computer, I don't have much spare time now-in-days. 
I've always been into travelling and now with finances, I can finally do so. Going to Vegas this summer, hoping to save up for a week long excursion to Europe a year after that, a few days in Japan next, then I don't know...I see so many great exotic getaways on the travelnetwork, its hard to choose.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've recently retired, so I'm still figuring out how to use my time in the most satisfying, meaningful way. So far, it's spent here at Chef Talk, working on committees at my synagogue, working on political campaigns and enjoying the search for my next car which won't be in my garage for another year or so!


----------



## chef_fatchicken (Feb 20, 2006)

we goT iT.. :crazy: :crazy: .. u r an 
Alcohol Tolerant *dude*:beer: :beer: :beer: ..

Me too.. + a CoFFee loVeR 2!!:crazy: :chef:


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Andrew,

When I'm not at work I spend time with my wife, daughter and son. I'm looking forward to the time when I can take both the daughter and son fishing, which is something that I used to do often. I also enjoy building and listening to music through my audio system.

There are certainly other things that I enjoy doing...although I don't have time to do them with any regularity.

take care,
dan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Dan.
need to make room in your PM box
pan


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We like to travel. This year we are going to South Dakota for a friends' anniversary and an extended family vacation on the North Carolina shore, and then our vacation that my wife and I take without the kids. We originally were thinking of going back to Bora Bora and spending a few weeks on the nearby islands, but now I have my wife pretty much convinced about going to New Caledonia for 16 days.:bounce: Get my yearly fix of fresh fish. Something about remote sparsely populated Pacific islands just soothes my soul....
Call it a "Gauguin Complex" or maybe "Gilligans' Syndrome"....


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I guess I should join in here. When I am not working I am either here or shopping with the wife. I like reading especially Eygptian History especially about mummies. Read a lot of cookbooks, sharks and snakes is another reading hobby I have, then theres the cooking practice,practice,practice!!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Great replies. I love reading this thread.

I truly am into weight training, but also like to lie on the beanbag and read stories to my boy! 
Yin and Yang.


----------



## bigbadbutcher (Feb 5, 2006)

I enjoyed reading everyones replies.

Mainly I'm a geek. I enjoy everything IT related, have my whole life. I love photography, I love developing my own pictures. Music is a huge part of my life, and I enjoy walking on the beaches of Lake Michigan which is 3 miles from my home.

But mostly I just feel like I cut *ALOT* of meat. Do you people realize how much meat we all eat! lol


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm kinda an uneducated computer geek myself. I like to play video games and get outside with my wife and take advantage of all the nature we have up in the Seattle area.

I also really, really like eating :lol: . Thankfully, I only show it on the inside!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I XC ski.  Here's me recently finishing the City of Lakes Loppet 35k race.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

35K... Way to go, Kuan!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Skinny *%$^%#_):blush:  

Well what time I have I enjoy cranking the volume on my guitar and shaking the walls!
Home improvment projects, gardening in the season and just plain enjoying my family!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

How long did that take you, Kuan? That seems like a brutal workout!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

forage.....whether in the woods looking for shrooms,
yardsales/estate sales/Goodwill stores, yesterday I picked up the complete set of Time-Life International Series cookbooks for $20! Plus a 3 piece set of castiron for $4......
Farmer's markets
Restaurants
Grocery Stores.....including ethnic small hole in the wall bakeries etc.

Travel and do all the stuff above.

This year I'm planning events for several professional groups.

My sons are coming in for Spring Break March 10th we'll head down to my dad's on the lake and probably fish.....it's been in the 70's the past couple of days....Very weird!!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I garden, but only seem interested in growing edibles. Right now I've got 16 varieties of tomatoes (mostly heirlooms) and 6 varieties of peppers sprouting from seed under lights in the garage. The sugar snap peas and brocolli are finishing up in the garden, but the carrots are getting to be the right size.

I read, but right now, most of my reading is prep for the class I'm teaching.

We love to travel (that Alaska trip in September has really lodged in my heart), but our travels this year are focused on finding us a place to move to. We'll be visiting Fort Collins, Colorado in late March; probably revisiting Bellingham, Washington in May; and sniffing around the Portland, Oregon area later on.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I also like to mineral collect. This year I am planning to go to Topaz Mountain, Utah (topaz crystals, red beryl, trilobite fossils, leaverites), for a few days. Last Spring and Summer I spent a bunch of weekends in southwest Wyoming picking opalized petrified wood at a site known as The Blue Forest. We also find lots of little invertibrate fossils and found a cool site for picking up fossilized turtle shell.
Another place I want to go back this year is to find geodes and agates in central Idaho in the East Fork of the Salmon River. I have lugged back to my car some geodes as big as footballs.
I even picked up seashells and a few rocks when we went to Bora Bora. We took the shuttle boat out to the atoll, figured where the most desolate oceanside beach was and walked about 5 miles back and did really well. We also missed the shuttle back to the main island and had to walk till we found a person who lived out there and bribed him into giving us a boat ride back to where we were staying. I have often said- "You meet the nicest people out rockhounding". 
People ask me why I just don't open a rockshop or try to make money selling minerals and I have to explain to them that this is a hobby and why ruin a perfectly good pastime by putting stress on it. Besides- then I would have to find a new hobby!
And it is nothing like cooking. I get back covered in dust or mud- take a shower and look at the sandbar at the bottom of the tub- check for ticks-. Sometimes it means I go dig big holes or sift through gravels or walk miles of ridgeline carrying 25 pounds of hammers and picks and chisels. During the day you pack just gets heavier and heavier.... I once filled up a milk crate with ameythest crystals only to realize I could'nt lift it, let alone pack it down a mountainside and back to my vehicle... 
I did get my ameythest out. But I had to decide which ones I really wanted to keep and I still had to make a bunch of trips....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I decided this year to surprize my wife and son with a trip to Paris to visit my wifes 96 yr old Grandmother and all her relatives. I have never planned a surprize before. It's not so easy. Especially getting arrangements made with cousins and uncles over there. I did find out that her uncle purchesed a Challet in the mountains and told me to plan on using it for a couple of days. His property backs up to a farm that has a small restaurant under the house. He said not only is the food exellent but the cows and such will walk right up to the table area. They produce their own cheeses and have a cave, and the also sell veal to special clients. Can't wait!!!
BTW looking for good fairs.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

When will you be going, Pan?

Peachcreek, you must have some gorgeous artifacts in your house!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Pan bring back some of those great French recipes and share please. Hope you have a great time sounds awesome.


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

I enjoy cat hearding, sharpening my blades, mouse shepherding, collecting shiney things, emptying bottles of vodka into my face, and messing up my girlfriend's kitchen when she say's: "Make me something good to eat and try not to take forever doing it."


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Too funny Jolly!:lol::crazy::smiles::roll:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pan, that is so cool!!! You're off the charts on the good husband meter. In what region is the chalet? Is this your first trip to France? I envy you!!!! :bounce: Have some rillettes du porc on a baguette for me, and a pain au chocolat, too! :lips:


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

WOW! Sounds like you'll have a great time pan! It also sounds like a great gift to your wife as well  

Have a great time!

dan


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Basically everything to do with my hands. For a while I was re-building/restoring old bicycles. Now since my parents sold their house and basically gave me the contents of their garage, I'm into woodworking, especilly turning green and dry wood on a lathe and making stuff out of discarded materials. Sounds grungy, but really there's some very nice red oak and maple to had in pallets, and a discarded bunk-bed can yeild some satisfactory board feet of choice rock maple...


----------



## iworkforthem (Mar 15, 2006)

I read up on recipes... :talk: so one day I will be the next 'naked' chef. :chef:


----------

